
2 Silicon Valley Billionaires Want to Reinvent the Democratic Party - frgtpsswrdlame
http://www.businessinsider.com/wtf-win-the-future-reid-hoffman-democrats-2017-7
======
rhapsodic
These guys are about as out of touch with reality as the Democratic party is.
"Making engineering degrees free for everyone"? That question is of little
interest to a 45 year old of average or below intelligence who struggles to
earn his living by low-skilled, manual labor. And those are the people the
Democratic party has driven into the arms of the Republicans by their desire
to flood the country with low-skilled, low-educated immigrants who will
compete for the shrinking number of jobs available to that person.

~~~
muninn_
And identity politics and constantly reminding white people how bad they are,
are of interest to this mythical 45 year old man (god forbid it be a woman)?

Sorry, the Dems (and I was one) have really lost their way. Anything that
might force them to get their shit together is good, as far as I'm concerned.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Looking from the outside, the US needs more than two mainstream parties. The
Republicans-Democrats play is nothing more than Good cop/Bad cop with changing
roles of who is the good and who is the bad cop. Instead of reinventing a
major party to work better in a broken system, fix (or replace) the broken
system.

~~~
twobyfour
That will never happen so long as we have winner-takes-all elections.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
It's happened before and it will happen again.

~~~
twobyfour
It never lasts more than a couple of election cycles, though, and basically
coincides with a realignment between the dominant parties.

------
towndrunk
Good luck. It appears to me these people don't take kindly to outsiders. Look
at how both sides have treated Trump. Anyone from the outside is going to get
the same treatment no matter what side you are on.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
Yeah, we really have one party, the business party. The Dems are the business
party that is more multi-cultural and socially progressive...and the GOP is
the business party that caters to the religious folk and more socially
conservative...either way, we get the business party.

[https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/perspectives-on-
poli...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/perspectives-on-
politics/article/testing-theories-of-american-politics-elites-interest-groups-
and-average-citizens/62327F513959D0A304D4893B382B992B)

------
matt_wulfeck
Why reinvent it? Let it die like the whigs, when republicans came on the scene
and represented new ideals in liberalism (not to be confused with republicans
of present day).

We're on the verge of a tectonic shift in the way people identify and if you
cling to the past you'll be left behind. Look at who now represents the poor,
rural, working class? Look who represents the urban intelligentsia?

These are interesting times indeed.

------
r00fus
I can't speak to Hoffman, but Pincus sounds like a poor fit for the Democratic
party. A former coworker went to work for Zynga pre-IPO and I got the gist
that the leadership/organization values and DEM values are a very thin venn
diagram overall.

~~~
gozur88
Isn't Pincus famous for threatening to fire people unless they surrendered
their stock options a few months before IPO? Just the kind of guy I'd want
running my party.

------
Aron
Personally, I vote for decentralizing power a little bit. Got a problem
getting red and blue states to agree on healthcare? Fine. Let the states
decide.

